# AEW enter agreement to honor Owen Hart



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cool


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this is very cool

nice to see


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love it. All Hail The King of Harts!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bit more info - toys and the works


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn this is awesome


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Amazing news. My favourite ever wrestler. And the best promotion going. Match made in heaven, well done AEW for this move.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Great news. Another worthless tournament named after a legend


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Great news. Another worthless tournament named after a legend


If that’s all you get out of this, then that sucks for you.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

While a lot of people will state that Owen Hart legacy belongs with the WWF/E which I understand considering he worked for many years and passed as an active star of the roster, it is great to see him being memorialised for the amazing talent that we lost way too soon. From my personal opinion, I felt Owen should be in the WWE HOF and honoured in some way but I understand his wife had other reservations about why she didn’t want Owen connected to WWE in any capacity since his demise but I’m glad she has found solace in using his name to be honoured as part of another organisation that she felt would tribute him in the best way possible.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> If that’s all you get out of this, then that sucks for you.


nope. I think it is great for Owen Hart to get this admiration. However, just like the Abdre battle royal, it will mean nothing for the wrestler who wins. Although AEW do things different, so I will reserve judgement.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This is great! Owen's legacy deserves to be honored. 

If possible, I hope they have the finals of the tournament at a big Canada show.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Great news. Another worthless tournament named after a legend


You never have anything positive to say. About anything. Your life must suck.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

In the same way Bryan and Punk cited the way AEW handles Brodie Lee’s illness and subsequent death for joining, you can guarantee Kevin Steen will cite this.

He named his child Owen as he was one of his heroes.

This is NOT a post about KO and whether he’s joining AEW. My point is, gestures like these matter to people, and is why AEW has attracted a lot talent as well as fans. This will hit home to KO more than most talents.

Great news by AEW, and glad Martha feels comfortable with this.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Dr. Martha, you legend.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> You never have anything positive to say. About anything. Your life must suck.


we post watching now?

exhibit A:


Geert Wilders said:


> Very enjoyable PPV so far.
> 
> AEW have really outdone themselves here.


my review of All Out.

Exibit B:


Geert Wilders said:


> Up until I think April or May of this year, I watched AEW occasionally because I was a fan of wrestling and general boredom. I absolutely preferred WWE over AEW. I would catch WWE every week.
> 
> However, AEW has turned me into a genuine fan. The product they put out right now is better than WWE. I now watch AEW because I am a fan of AEW. WWE is now the product I watch occasionally. AEW more than gives me a fix of my pro-wrestling itch.


My review of current-day AEW.

Stay off my dick lol.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Amazing. Wonder if we'll get a toy with some pre-recorded sentences. Just dying to get the nation Owen saying, "I'm not a nugget!"


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> nope. I think it is great for Owen Hart to get this admiration. However, just like the Abdre battle royal, it will mean nothing for the wrestler who wins. Although AEW do things different, so I will reserve judgement.


That’s fair. In regards to wrestling tournaments, you’re right, they very rarely do anything meaningful for the individual that won. But man, to have Owens name attached… it just hits different. AEW has a real chance to make another massive impression with this deal. They now have the ability to introduce Owen to a brand new set of eyes. That’s challenging but also very exciting for them.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Great move, bravo AEW.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> That’s fair. In regards to wrestling tournaments, you’re right, they very rarely do anything meaningful for the individual that won. But man, to have Owens name attached… it just hits different. AEW has a real chance to make another massive impression with this deal. They now have the ability to introduce Owen to a brand new set of eyes. That’s challenging but also very exciting for them.


Wrestling is very storyline driven. Matches need to have meaning. It needs to be done correctly, not only to honour him correctly but also not to turn viewers away. The Andre battle royal is a toilet break for me tbh.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> You never have anything positive to say. About anything. Your life must suck.


You may confuse the guy with someone else who is already banned. 
I saw him praising AEW for many things.


----------



## BodieBroadus (May 9, 2014)

Amazing news.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That's awesome.



Nickademus_Eternal said:


> You never have anything positive to say. About anything. Your life must suck.


@Geert Wilders is actually pretty positive most of the time from what I see.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

As a fan of Owen's, it will be great to finally get to celebrate his career and playing as Owen in the video game will be sweet.

The last game he was in was WWF Attitude and let's be real, this game has not aged too well.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Very wholesome news. Gone but never forgotten!


----------



## IpostHIGH (Feb 5, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> nope. I think it is great for Owen Hart to get this admiration. However, just like the Abdre battle royal, it will mean nothing for the wrestler who wins. Although AEW do things different, so I will reserve judgement.


It means nothing, because Vince McMahon is booking it.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome idea. I'd love the tournament to be something like G1 Climax with round robin brackets. The matches could be real bangers and they could use one of their TNT specials for the finals.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome news! TK is killing it


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Great news!!

Hoping to see Bret more often in AEW due to this.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

OWEN HART IS ALL ELITE BABY!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

What a wonderful gesture by both AEW and Dr. Martha Hart. I can't wait to see how all this turns out. Hopefully, Bret can finally see that Martha not only has acknowledged and honored his brother as a human being but as a wrestler too. I also hope that Bret gets involved in this as well.

AEW continues to garner good will from wrestling fans with these actions. 

I really hope that AEW console game turns out great too. 

O, and WWE can suck it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think we'll definitely not only see Owen but also Bret in the AEW game


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Honoring Owen is cool, Owen in the new game will be sick. I'm guessing this means that we'll see more Bret on AEW too, which I'd be very happy with.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm delighted about this. Owen Hart's legacy belongs in Pro Wrestling and AEW have the platform and personel to do it justice.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This actually brought a legit tear to my eye.

It is really awesome that they’re doing this. No matter what promotion people fight for, no matter the company rivalries, the wrestling world is “one big family”, it’s a nice gesture to acknowledge a peer.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

It was pretty clear since Martha was a guest on Talk is JERICHO last year the two sides were about to break ice together so Great to see it all come to fruition
going be allot of product being pumped out by Jazwares/ Jeremy Padawer along w everything else

Flyin Brian Pillman jr would be Ideal as the first winner of that tournament


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's random, but cool I guess.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> Great news. Another worthless tournament named after a legend


Who never had anything to do with AEW.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AEW continues to deliver.

Remember that G1 we all said they should hold? This could be that event.

If it were me, I'd do the Owen Cup starting in December. Give people a reason to watch during the holidays. Run the tournament through January and into the start of February. The winner of the Owen Cup gets the title shot at Revolution.

And then they can honor a female wrestler and do a female version.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Fantastic news!!! Merchandise and being a part of the videogame!? What an amazing way to honor Owen. I wonder if his son, Oje, is still pursuing wrestling? It'd be great to have him attached to this project as well.

The one caveat, is this must be held in Calgary. Whether it's just the finals or the complete Tournament itself, having the inaugural winner win it in Owen's hometown is a definite must.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Garty said:


> Fantastic news!!! Merchandise and being a part of the videogame!? What an amazing way to honor Owen. I wonder if his son, Oje, is still pursuing wrestling? It'd be great to have him attached to this project as well.
> 
> The one caveat, is this must be held in Calgary. Whether it's just the finals or the complete Tournament itself, having the inaugural winner win it in Owen's hometown is a definite must.



Oje is about 30 now and a lawyer , artist , model and pretty involved in there foundation not too sure he has any need or interest to suddenly become a wrestler all though he could always show up in a once off type of angle or simply as a representive of his father on occasion like the tournament


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Oje is about 30 now and a lawyer , artist , model and pretty involved in there foundation not to sure he has any need or interest to suddenly become a wrestler all though he could always show up in a once off type of angle or simply as a representive of his father on occasion like the tournament


Didn't he say he'd like to maybe wrestle one day, in the Dark Side of The Ring episode on his Father?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Awesome news.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Just gonna post some salt


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

And to all that salt


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Probably the best option here to be honest. AEW is the biggest promotion that could honour Owen's legacy not named WWE, Owen Hart Foundation would've got a handy donation, AEW get to release Owen merchandise and the fans get Owen Hart figurines, Owen in a game etc.

A win for everyone involved.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 108770
> 
> View attachment 108771
> 
> ...


They need to settle the fuck down.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

AEW trademarked King of Harts so I thought they would do something with Owen.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I mean, it's something positive for the family and fans of Owen Hart. Why be so negative about it? We all know that Martha has issues with WWE and so it's never going to happen there while shes alive. I am sure that WWE would have done something to honor Owen Hart by now if they were able to.

How AEW handled Brodie Lees health situation and death appears to be getting them very far. I am sure that is one of the factors that helped them get this agreement with the OHF.

Mark Henry is probably very happy about this. I am sure that he will be involved.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 108770
> 
> View attachment 108771
> 
> ...


“is the AEW fanbase the most toxic”

well, no brother… they’re obvs not


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> Great news. Another worthless tournament named after a legend












Go to the scjerk Reddit forum. You're comments will fit in there.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

THANOS said:


> Go to the scjerk Reddit forum. You're comments will fit in there.


I'm not a fan of tournaments. I never have been. Its lazy booking.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Going to be hard to honor his legacy when they own literally none of his wrestling footage. All they get is a name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Tournaments are great.
Maybe it's because I've actually watched indie or japanese wrestling before I got into WWE and whatnot, but I have very fond memories of stuff like the Ted Petty Invitational.
As long as it's a hallmark meaningful tournament I love it.
The problem with the Andre the Giant Battle Royale is that it felt like it mattered for exactly 1 year when Cesaro won. But after what happened it was clear that that "prize" is meaningless.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> I'm not a fan of tournaments. I never have been. Its lazy booking.


It's not so much the point about that, which bread my response, it's the timing. The tourney is a side note on the much larger point about Martha Hart agreeing to honor Owen for the 1st time since the tragedy.

Now, for your point on tourneys, that's certainly fine and no issue with that. Personally, I like them, but I could see why someone wouldn't. To give it stakes, you could treat it as a MITB where you cash in the Owen to challenge for the World Title? There are things you could do with it for sure.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

THANOS said:


> It's not so much the point about that, which bread my response, it's the timing. The tourney is a side note on the much larger point about Martha Hart agreeing to honor Owen for the 1st time since the tragedy.
> 
> Now, for your point on tourneys, that's certainly fine and no issue with that. Personally, I like them, but I could see why someone wouldn't. To give it stakes, you could treat it as a MITB where you cash in the Owen to challenge for the World Title? There are things you could do with it for sure.


Getting a title shot is a good prize as any for a tournament imo.
I think AEW should have a trios tournament rather than a belt where the trio gets a single title shot and a tag belt shot on a big PPV.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

TAC41 said:


> Going to be hard to honor his legacy when they own literally none of his wrestling footage. All they get is a name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It can be done tastefully. Interviews with vets and legends reminiscing. Footage of him training; footage of him with his family; footage from fan cams. I do not think you need broadcasted videos.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 108770
> 
> View attachment 108771
> 
> ...


It's obvious that these people are not fans of Owen, since Owen never got the big send-off and numerous tributes that Eddie got, due to the legal and emotional issues with his family. It just wasn't going to happen in the WWE while Martha Hart and Vince McMahon are still alive.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TAC41 said:


> Going to be hard to honor his legacy when they own literally none of his wrestling footage. All they get is a name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


home footage, njpw footage, interviews with legends, calgary footage

there is a lot more than his wwe stuff


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

this is really cool
thumbs up to tony and aew for pulling this off


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome news.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

This is cool that Owen is being honored like this by a major wrestling organization.

I think they sort of have to have a face win the tournament. A heel winning just wouldn't seem right.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

That legendary association between Owen Hart and AEW based on his extensive history with them.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 108770
> 
> View attachment 108771
> 
> ...


Lol. These are the toxic people that some haters here belong to.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

AliFrazier100 said:


> This is cool that Owen is being honored like this by a major wrestling organization.
> 
> I think they sort of have to have a face win the tournament. A heel winning just wouldn't seem right.


A heel winning and spending the entire year driving everyone nuts about how he won the cup I think seems perfect.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> home footage, njpw footage, interviews with legends, calgary footage
> 
> there is a lot more than his wwe stuff


Martha owns The King of Harts trademark and has never divulged what else she may have control over since second settlement involving trademarks that the wwe wrongfully used ( home video footage etc )

so that technically remains to be seen 

but there’s allot available regardless as noted above


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440039217199869952


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440039217199869952


The ugly side of the internet.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Don't be like this dumbass


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

It's pretty weird how much they want to pretend former WWE wrestlers were actually their former wrestlers... but anything to make some money and get good PR I guess.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 108770
> 
> View attachment 108771
> 
> ...


Isn't WWE legally forbidden from mentioning Owen Hart or using his likeness? I think that was part of the settlement between Martha Hart and WWE over Owen's death due to WWE's horrific negligence.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

Many AEW haters around the internet crying that Tony Kahn is exploiting Owen Hart.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> It's pretty weird how much they want to pretend former WWE wrestlers were actually their former wrestlers... but anything to make some money and get good PR I guess.


Absolutely not what they're doing whatsoever.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Thr amount of people on Twitter and Facebook calling her money hungry are sad and pathetic these "fans. Are legit mad just because it's not wwe doing it. ..like he never wrestled anywhere else in his career ..like his family has no say so on how he is remembered

I'm glad he's getting somthing after all this time. ..I know his wife wouldn't let wee do it and thats her right just glad someone is here now she's willing to work with .seeing Owen merch and him in a video game again will be great


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> It's pretty weird how much they want to pretend former WWE wrestlers were actually their former wrestlers... but anything to make some money and get good PR I guess.


WWE doesn’t own Pro Wrestling, Owen Hart was a Pro Wrestler, AEW are respecting a Legend


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Those fuckers be like


----------



## HolidayofDoc (Sep 20, 2021)

Why do there have to be stakes? Just make it a tribute show every year


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The revolution is real. WWE fans just can’t see it coming.


----------



## HolidayofDoc (Sep 20, 2021)

I’d have Bret book the Owen show every year. I’d make Oje his son like a ring announcer or title presenter. Make it all about their family for that one night every year


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

HolidayofDoc said:


> I’d have Bret book the Owen show every year. I’d make Oje his son like a ring announcer or title presenter. Make it all about their family for that one night every year


They should probably also make Bret Hart the champion for one night.


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm not sure what this means. Does it mean they'll sell Owen Hart merchandise and have tournaments named after him? Regardless, he's a legend whose career needs to be honored, not erased. It'd be cool to see Martha Hart and Owen's children on AEW TV.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

I honestly felt a little mixed about this.

First of all it is an incredible platform and much needed homage to celebrate and honour Owens Legacy. No one can be unhappy there.

It does feel odd though. Would people be excited by the Colts or Giants agreeing a deal to celebrate Tom Brady? Real Madrid agreeing exclusive rights to Messi's career and property? Obviously not quite the same to put it mildly but its hard not to have a slight aftertaste/skepticism that this as some kind of next level WWE spite/dig and AEW creating their own history. Despite the spuriously highlighted Bret Hart links, AEW has nothing to do with the Harts or heritage in this industry. I do hope somewhere down the line he can be honoured in the WWE HoF too but at least we have something and this is beyond next level to a WWE HoF induction. I, like probably lots of others are also seeing this through a very longstanding one company dominated lens. WWE doesn't retain a monopoly on being "The place" that wrestlers HAVE to be honoured. All part of a slow shift maybe. 

At the end of the day it is Martha's legal right to do what she wants, it is a LONG overdue acknowledgement of a HoF career and AEW has the best platform outside of WWE to do that. It was never happening in WWE so this is great. All credit for something happening and TK for getting that done. It just feels a bit odd to me, great but odd.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

This is huge

Are Martha and Bret both involved?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

The legacy of Owen Hart doesn't belong to the WWE. His legacy belongs to the entire world of pro wrestling. If you’re a fan of Owen, you should be happy that this is happening.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 108770
> 
> View attachment 108771
> 
> ...


WHAT in the name of god is wrong with these people? Owens Death happened because they fucked with Owen because of personal grief of vince with Bret and threw Owen back then to the already outdated "Blue Blazer" Shit. the way he was "secured" negligently.. that man was 34 years old and the company he worked for and ripped his ass for years and DIED because of them had nothing better to do than shit on his widow?

Im so happy for the news since i watched the Dark Side episode some days ago and the showing of the safety clip by his widow brought me down in tears (again..) damn, i couldnt believe that 22 years ago when i saw the news and it brought so many memories back.. (i was there in Berlin, Germany in 1997 when Owen fought British Bulldog for the first ever European Championship and lost to to Davey) and now we are getting the appropriate honor for Owen. How can anyone say shit about that?

Im sure the Tournament is going to make him proud from whereever he is watching this. and yeah, khan and aew seems to do something right if you like it or not. Im excited!


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> It's pretty weird how much they want to pretend former WWE wrestlers were actually their former wrestlers... but anything to make some money and get good PR I guess.


what? this has nothing to do with "he was working most of the time for wwe"... since there is no chance, martha (whose lost her husband and the father of their little kids aged 7 and 3 years!) could forget how the company he worked for doesnt really cared for the safety.. Owen was a big name and he is from the FN HART family who died unneccessarily..- no WWE needed - yes, he was a loyal worker for vince but hell - they wont even mention him today as one of the greatest wrestlers (!) of all time even if martha had given her "okay"...


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Geeee said:


> It's obvious that these people are not fans of Owen, since Owen never got the big send-off and numerous tributes that Eddie got, due to the legal and emotional issues with his family. It just wasn't going to happen in the WWE while Martha Hart and Vince McMahon are still alive.


Owen had a huge sendoff as the whole RAW show the day after his death dedicated to him. To this day, it remains the highest rated RAW in history.

He just didn't get the repeated mentions and HOF induction because of the wife.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 108770
> 
> View attachment 108771
> 
> ...


Lmfao

Why would these people think she’d do anything with the people she accuses of killing him due to negligence?? She was probably always in the corner of celebrating her husband and legacy in the wrestling business, just not with the one that killed him. Good grief


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Gwi1890 said:


> WWE doesn’t own Pro Wrestling, Owen Hart was a Pro Wrestler, AEW are respecting a Legend


...with the motive of upstaging WWE! Brodie Lee was one thing since he was on their roster at the time of his death. However, Owen died 20 years before their company existed. 

There is no reason for them to do this except for calling themselves trying to embarrass WWE! It is well documented that WWE has tried to honor him but was met with resistance from Owen's widow.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

cai1981 said:


> ...with the motive of upstaging WWE! Brodie Lee was one thing since he was on their roster at the time of his death. However, Owen died 20 years before their company existed.
> 
> There is no reason for them to do this except for calling themselves trying to embarrass WWE! It is well documented that WWE has tried to honor him but was met with resistance from Owen's widow.


Tony Khan is a self proclaimed wrestling mega fan who had Bret Hart reveal the AEW World Heavyweight Championship. It's safe to say he would've been a fan of Owen Hart and really just wants to pay his respects to his legacy.

And, really, all that matters is Owen's family being okay with this. Martha has shown that she won't agree to any ol' thing, so the fact that she's on board with this is all that matters.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

cai1981 said:


> ...with the motive of upstaging WWE! Brodie Lee was one thing since he was on their roster at the time of his death. However, Owen died 20 years before their company existed.
> 
> There is no reason for them to do this except for calling themselves trying to embarrass WWE! It is well documented that WWE has tried to honor him but was met with resistance from Owen's widow.


What an idiotic comment to make.

Tony Khan was a wrestling fan before he even started AEW. Most likely, he wanted to find a way to honor Owen because that was simply not going to happen in the WWE.

Turning this into a WWE vs AEW thing is disgusting. There is no way honoring Owen can ever be a bad thing.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The reaction I've seen to this really furthers my disdain for the cult-like WWE fans. Some of the biggest troglodytes on the planet. Ever since Bryan Alvarez called certain portions of that fanbase a cult a few years ago I swear it seems like they've ramped up their insanity. No not all fans are like that as every single fanbase has crazy people in it.

Though how people talk about Martha has always irritated the hell out of me. She doesn't want the company responsible for his death to profit any way off of him. That's perfectly reasonable.

Anyways....that's good news.



cai1981 said:


> ...with the motive of upstaging WWE! Brodie Lee was one thing since he was on their roster at the time of his death. However, Owen died 20 years before their company existed.
> 
> There is no reason for them to do this except for calling themselves trying to embarrass WWE! It is well documented that WWE has tried to honor him but was met with resistance from Owen's widow.





cai1981 said:


> Owen had a huge sendoff as the whole RAW show the day after his death dedicated to him. To this day, it remains the highest rated RAW in history.
> 
> He just didn't get the repeated mentions and HOF induction because of the wife.


Reconsider your life choices on how you got to this conclusion.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I wonder if this signals that AEW may try to run shows in Canada sooner than later. 

Owen Hart is my favorite wrestler of all time, so I'm fully down with this news.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Prosper said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> @Geert Wilders is actually pretty positive most of the time from what I see.


If he is, than I'm man enough to admit I'm wrong. Is what it is.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

kennykiller12 said:


> The reaction I've seen to this really furthers my disdain for the cult-like WWE fans. Some of the biggest troglodytes on the planet. Ever since Bryan Alvarez called certain portions of that fanbase a cult a few years ago I swear it seems like they've ramped up their insanity. No not all fans are like that as every single fanbase has crazy people in it.
> 
> Though how people talk about Martha has always irritated the hell out of me. She doesn't want the company responsible for his death to profit any way off of him. That's perfectly reasonable.
> 
> ...


1) I guarantee my life choices are better than yours seeing that you attach all that negative crap to me whom you do not know and with ZERO proof!

2) I never said anything bad about Martha...just stated the truth as she did stop WWE from doing anything. Her choice is to be respected, but the FACT is that she blocked his HOF induction that Bret even endorsed after all his issues with Vince and with blaming them Owen's death himself.

3) Tony Khan is OBSESSED with WWE and this is just further proof as his company has ZERO connection to Owen. If New Japan or somewhere else Owen ACTUALLY WRESTLED FOR wanted to do something like this...ok. AEW, which wasn't even in existence until 20 YEARS after his death doing this: CLEARLY an ulterior motive! Don't care how long Tony Khan was a fan and so on.

4) If this was WWE doing something for a guy that worked in another company that died under the same circumstances, you, Dave Meltzer, Bryan Alvarez, and the rest of the AEW Delusional fan girls would be crying about how they are so low and how disgraceful this is


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> Tony Khan is a self proclaimed wrestling mega fan who had Bret Hart reveal the AEW World Heavyweight Championship. It's safe to say he would've been a fan of Owen Hart and really just wants to pay his respects to his legacy.
> 
> And, really, all that matters is Owen's family being okay with this. Martha has shown that she won't agree to any ol' thing, so the fact that she's on board with this is all that matters.


I am sure Impact and ROH and owners, execs, etc. of other promotions were fans of Owen as well. Why don't they do something too while AEW is at it?????


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

the_flock said:


> Who never had anything to do with AEW.


Who gives a fuck if he wasnt? They're honoring a great wrestler.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 108770
> 
> View attachment 108771
> 
> ...


Man, fuck them and fuck anyone else who don't like that aew is honoring owen. You WWE "fans" are the worst.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The Golden Shovel said:


> That legendary association between Owen Hart and AEW based on his extensive history with them.


You nerds are weird when it comes to other promotions. Stick to your "WwE rulz! Lolz!"


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Jbardo37 said:


> The ugly side of the internet.


I agree with what he said.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> It's pretty weird how much they want to pretend former WWE wrestlers were actually their former wrestlers... but anything to make some money and get good PR I guess.


But yet, WWE does the same shit all the time. Why not complain about that?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

cai1981 said:


> ...with the motive of upstaging WWE! Brodie Lee was one thing since he was on their roster at the time of his death. However, Owen died 20 years before their company existed.
> 
> There is no reason for them to do this except for calling themselves trying to embarrass WWE! It is well documented that WWE has tried to honor him but was met with resistance from Owen's widow.


And you're bitching because why? Owen didn't just wrestle for WWE. Stop being a crybaby that another company exists. Makes you loser fans look like trash.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

How about instead of engaging the stupid posts from people with an agenda we ignore them and just celebrate something good.

And stop post policing. That's my job


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Stopping by to say that this news made my day.

And Geert Wilder ruined the first page and he sucks.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesus. What's gonna be the next magic trick from the Wizard that is Tony Kahn? This guy's amazing. I can't imagine that anyone in the wrestling business won't take him seriously after what he's accomplished in 2021


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

cai1981 said:


> 1) I guarantee my life choices are better than yours seeing that you attach all that negative crap to me whom you do not know and with ZERO proof!
> 
> 2) I never said anything bad about Martha...just stated the truth as she did stop WWE from doing anything. Her choice is to be respected, but the FACT is that she blocked his HOF induction that Bret even endorsed after all his issues with Vince and with blaming them Owen's death himself.
> 
> ...


1) F*ck that Dickrating shit.. what the fuck?

2) WWF obvisiouly wanted to save money (for seconds) for the Live PPV (or the stunt itself what i dont want to suggest here..) her husband died on the most cruel possible way and her 2 kids aged 7 and 3 years lost their beloved father.. even when it made the round that owen actually DIED in that FUCKING ring, the show had to go on! I can understand Martha in ANY way why she blocked any WWE wanted to BUY her and make any money about the love of her life, Owen and the most unneccessary, neglignet loss of pro wrestling if im speaking about "us"

actually it seems tony khan is the most gifted smart mark we'd ever seen. he is doing the GM mode for himself while not forgetting he has to enjoy the paying fans to success. seeing some of his talents he got under contract, he was and is obvisiouly a big fan of the old owen hart because owen hart was WAY ahead of his time when it comes to in ring skills. Tony got some legends in the back and im believing they cant believe whats happening right now because we had ~20 years of wwe domination.. thats changed now. as we all can see! and just take a look at a lot of the talents in AEW. they are evolving the style Owen brought in nearly 30 years ago. 

4) Come on.. not worthy any comment..


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Man, fuck them and fuck anyone else who don't like that aew is honoring owen. You WWE "fans" are the worst.


They are right though. If WWE did this, you would all be berating them for trying to profit from it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> They are right though. If WWE did this, you would all be berating them for trying to profit from it.


who would they honour that another company has killed and whose widow wants nothing to do with said company? 

just so that we have an example to think about


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It's nice to see Owen Hart being honoured, but Jesus some of you WWE dorks and you AEW geeks take this shit way too seriously. Just be happy without trying to one up each other you fucking nerds.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's nice to see Owen Hart being honoured, but Jesus some of you WWE dorks and you AEW geeks take this shit way too seriously. Just be happy without trying to one up each other you fucking nerds.


and some of you fence-sitting weirdos really tend to pipe up from the cheap seats for no reason sometimes 

(soz, just wanted to come up with a name of a 3rd group  )


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and some of you fence-sitting weirdos really tend to pipe up from the cheap seats for no reason sometimes
> 
> (soz, just wanted to come up with a name of a 3rd group  )


Damn....I feel included, that makes me really happy


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

the_flock said:


> They are right though. If WWE did this, you would all be berating them for trying to profit from it.


I wouldn't berate them for shit. Know why? Because it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MaseMan said:


> I wonder if this signals that AEW may try to run shows in Canada sooner than later.
> 
> Owen Hart is my favorite wrestler of all time, so I'm fully down with this news.


I think they would have a long time ago, if not for COVID. Canada is a hot-bed for wrestling and they have Kenny Omega, Chris Jericho, Christian...


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

I think we all know that this is less about AEW and more about Martha Hart wanting to give a big "fuck you" to Vince and WWE by letting their biggest competition use Owen's name and likeness.

I doubt she gives a flying fuck about AEW or that this deal has anything to do with her thinking that they are a good company.

The reason WWE doesn't do this is because Martha Hart refuses to authorize the use of his name and likeness. They have the right to use footage of Owen from their owned library but they can't legally use his name or likeness on any new content without permission from her, and she won't do that because she still blames Vince for Owen's death (and based on some accounts, she has good reason for what) And she has a history of looking for any reason to attack Vince and WWE.

So, as I said before, this is likely more about her taking a shot at WWE and less about her liking AEW and thinking they would do Owen's memory justice.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who would they honour that another company has killed and whose widow wants nothing to do with said company?
> 
> just so that we have an example to think about


To play devil's advocate and it's not a 1:1 example 

Can you say it wouldn't be random if WWE for instance obtained the rights to Perro Aguayo Jr and planned on doing a tournament, game appearance, or merch for him even if it was going to a charity?

What about if they got the rights to Bruiser Brody and decided to do a tournament, game appearance, or merch and all profit went to charity?


Brody at least worked for Vince's dad, and Perro Aguayo Jr never worked for the McMahon's. But both would feel like very random gets. Even if legacy honoring that went to charity was going on. That said I get why Martha would want to honor her husband in wrestling with a big company like AEW even if there's no real wrestling connection to her husband.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I would love to see a wrestling video game with all the hart family included and that includes stu as well, in fact I think the type of fans that aew have that they would appreciate it more if aew made a game with a load of 60's, 70's and 80's guys that are overlooked by who wwe wants its fans to remember, it's untapped potential for aew.


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

Gwi1890 said:


> WWE doesn’t own Pro Wrestling, Owen Hart was a Pro Wrestler, AEW are respecting a Legend


The fact this even needs to be explained is embarrassing this forum.. wtf is wrong with some people on here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> To play devil's advocate and it's not a 1:1 example
> 
> Can you say it wouldn't be random if WWE for instance obtained the rights to Perro Aguayo Jr and planned on doing a tournament, game appearance, or merch for him even if it was going to a charity?
> 
> ...


i mean, they got bruiser brody in their hall of fame and nobody batted an eye - wasn‘t he killed in another promotion

i think they have a lot of people in their HOF that didn‘t really work for them, don‘t they?

and i am sure there’ll be plenty examples if i cared to look

but ‘no’ - i wouldn’t worry. It seems like a weird thing to get stuck on if the wife of the deceased made the call, y’know?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bruiser Brody


Bruiser Brody’s official WWE Alumni profile, featuring bio, exclusive videos, photos, career highlights, classic moments and more!




www.wwe.com





videos, hof and a write-up

seems ok to me


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean, they got bruiser brody in their hall of fame and nobody batted an eye - wasn‘t he killed in another promotion
> 
> i think they have a lot of people in their HOF that didn‘t really work for them, don‘t they?
> 
> ...


Yeah but he had history with them and every year folk call out the random not really WWE guys, that WWE put in the HoF. But I agree with you, but I do think the tone would be different if WWE did similar. But lack of goodwill does that lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

i don‘t know if its lack of goodwill / i think wwe won’t get stick for it if they did the same

the go-to for people who are not aew fans when aew does something they get praise for is ‘if wwe did that….’

which is more often than not ignoring context, content or many other factors

because fans think wwe owns pro wrestling, so they have the right


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

cai1981 said:


> ...with the motive of upstaging WWE! Brodie Lee was one thing since he was on their roster at the time of his death. However, Owen died 20 years before their company existed.
> 
> There is no reason for them to do this except for calling themselves trying to embarrass WWE! It is well documented that WWE has tried to honor him but was met with resistance from Owen's widow.


Assuming the date in your name is your DOB. You're 40 years of age... please stop and think before you post your absolute hot trash takes on the Internet and show some respect.

Not everything is about AEW vs. WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 108824
> 
> 
> i don‘t know if its lack of goodwill / i think wwe won’t get stick for it if they did the same
> ...


But what about Perro Aguayo Jr and the similar context of 0 connection?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> But what about Perro Aguayo Jr and the similar context of 0 connection?


Gotta admit, no idea who that is - but I am assuming it will be the same as when WWE inducted Japanese stars who never worked with them

it didn‘t matter

And it shouldn’t matter - each company has the right to preserve the legacy of pro wrestling as they see fit


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

AEW Stan said:


> Assuming the date in your name is your DOB. You're 40 years of age... please stop and think before you post your absolute hot trash takes on the Internet and show some respect.
> 
> Not everything is about AEW vs. WWE.


Tell that to Tony Khan...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Gotta admit, no idea who that is - but I am assuming it will be the same as when WWE inducted Japanese stars who never worked with them
> 
> it didn‘t matter
> 
> And it shouldn’t matter - each company has the right to preserve the legacy of pro wrestling as they see fit


He's the Mexican wrestler that died in the match with Rey Mysterio.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> He's the Mexican wrestler that died in the match with Rey Mysterio.


ah, ok - I’ll google it

Inoki seems to be a good example

I remember them getting a lot of praise to recognising him as a Japanese legend


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> To play devil's advocate and it's not a 1:1 example
> 
> Can you say it wouldn't be random if WWE for instance obtained the rights to Perro Aguayo Jr and planned on doing a tournament, game appearance, or merch for him even if it was going to a charity?
> 
> ...


WWE inducted Bruiser Brody into their hall of fame in 2019. That deal usually extends to using their name for merch and games. This isn't uncharted waters here.

I don't see this as random at all.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean, they got bruiser brody in their hall of fame and nobody batted an eye - wasn‘t he killed in another promotion
> 
> i think they have a lot of people in their HOF that didn‘t really work for them, don‘t they?
> 
> ...


WWE owns the rights to almost every other US Territory that existed before the turn of the century. Therefore, just like everything WCW became their's, so did the assets or at least the film libraries of other promotions. Also they had business relationships with other companies as recent as the 90s (like New Japan) where talent worked back and forth.

THAT is why some people that never stepped in a WWE ring get into the HOF and have merch like this.

AEW has ZERO connection to Owen Hart or the Hart family other than a "one-off" they did with Bret appearing with the AEW Title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ah, ok - I’ll google it
> 
> Inoki seems to be a good example
> 
> I remember them getting a lot of praise to recognising him as a Japanese legend


Inoki was their World Heavyweight Martial Arts champion lol. Fuck that is just blatantly ridiculous naming lol. He also had an unrecognized WWF title reign. 



Prized Fighter said:


> WWE inducted Bruiser Brody into their hall of fame in 2019. That deal usually extends to using their name for merch and games. This isn't uncharted waters here.
> 
> I don't see this as random at all.


But Brodie had the connection, now what about Perro Aguayo Jr? It would be hard to say that wasn't random.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Inoki was their *World Heavyweight Martial Arts champion* lol. Fuck that is just blatantly ridiculous naming lol. He also had an unrecognized WWF title reign.
> 
> 
> 
> But Brodie had the connection, now what about Perro Aguayo Jr? It would be hard to say that wasn't random.


I have no idea what that is

but ok, i am sure Perro Aguayo Would not raise eyebrows either - do you Have an example of where they did something like this and it has raised eyebrows?


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

burtchensen said:


> 1) F*ck that Dickrating shit.. what the fuck?
> 
> 2) WWF obvisiouly wanted to save money (for seconds) for the Live PPV (or the stunt itself what i dont want to suggest here..) her husband died on the most cruel possible way and her 2 kids aged 7 and 3 years lost their beloved father.. even when it made the round that owen actually DIED in that FUCKING ring, the show had to go on! I can understand Martha in ANY way why she blocked any WWE wanted to BUY her and make any money about the love of her life, Owen and the most unneccessary, neglignet loss of pro wrestling if im speaking about "us"
> 
> ...


1) That was a response to an attempted insult

2) AGAIN...Martha Hart can feel whatever way she wants to without criticism. Delusional fans (most of whom were not even born or were too young to remember Owen alive) act as if A) Vince McMahon threw him off the ledge and B) WWE never tried to honor him in anyway. Stating that his wife blocked it is simply a FACT...NOT a criticism!

3) Tony Khan is a spoiled "Super Smark" heir who is getting off on trying to upstage or beat WWE. He promised new and fresh, but has been obsessed with robbing the WWE's past for a headline. Now, he is "literally" going to the grave. Who is next: Andre The Giant??????

4) ...there is no response that can be even imagined because it is 100% true. If this was WWE doing something similar, you guys would be whining for the next 5 years about it!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I have no idea what that is
> 
> but ok, i am sure Perro Aguayo Would not raise eyebrows either - do you Have an example of where they did something like this and it has raised eyebrows?


Chyna is the easiest and most recent example. You had fans mad she wasn't in and then mad when they added her. And when she wasn't in focus was never about "do you want to give not sober Chyna who's been proven to have made false allegations against HHH and X-Pac a live mic". It was solely on HHH left her.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

cai1981 said:


> 1) That was a response to an attempted insult
> 
> 2) AGAIN...Martha Hart can feel whatever way she wants to without criticism. Delusional fans (most of whom were not even born or were too young to remember Owen alive) act as if A) Vince McMahon threw him off the ledge and B) WWE never tried to honor him in anyway. Stating that his wife blocked it is simply a FACT...NOT a criticism!
> 
> ...


2) I guess FACTS.
3) I guess a FACT, too. 
4) Hey look more FACTS. 

Just stop embarrassing yourself.

Only interesting part is whether it´s the WF owners starting these "wars" to generate traffic, cause Miro´s and Eddie´s gods know the board can´t survive with the dead WWE section. Or whether these are genuine WWE cult fanatics off their medication.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Chyna is the easiest and most recent example. You had fans mad she wasn't in and then mad when they added her. And when she wasn't in focus was never about "do you want to give not sober Chyna who's been proven to have made false allegations against HHH and X-Pac a live mic". It was solely on HHH left her.


But she was connected with them - so its not similar

thats just WWE fans moaning about a WWE star induction


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Inoki was their World Heavyweight Martial Arts champion lol. Fuck that is just blatantly ridiculous naming lol. He also had an unrecognized WWF title reign.
> 
> 
> 
> But Brodie had the connection, now what about Perro Aguayo Jr? It would be hard to say that wasn't random.


Why would it matter who honors them though? The wrestling world as a whole should feel like a place where all companies give back to all their history, regardless of who is doing it.

I also look at this agreement as Martha wanting a large platform to honor her husband and refusing to give the satisfaction to the company that was responsible for his death. It is not random at all in that context.

If AEW wanted to make a tournament based on Eddie Guerrero's legacy, then I would be fine with that too. They have his close friends and his wife there. If Vickie agreed to it, then that is all that matters.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Why would it matter who honors them though? The wrestling world as a whole should feel like a place where all companies give back to all their history, regardless of who is doing it.
> 
> I also look at this agreement as Martha wanting a large platform to honor her husband and refusing to give the satisfaction to the company that was responsible for his death. It is not random at all in that context.
> 
> If AEW wanted to make a tournament based on Eddie Guerrero's legacy, then I would be fine with that too. They have his close friends and his wife there. If Vickie agreed to it, then that is all that matters.


I agree with you on the latter, though I do find the former random. Like I thought it was pretty weird when they put Liger in the hall of Fame, though somebody brought up his WCW stuff which made a little more sense. I guess the best way to explain it is how the NFL has their Hall of Fame to honor NFL players regardless of teams, but each team has their own individual Hall of Fame to honor their personal greats. 

So like Meltzer's Hall of Fame including any and everybody makes sense. A WWE Hall of Fame having say Jay Lethal in it would feel random to me even if Lethal deserves an overall Hall of Fame recognition.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

cai1981 said:


> ...with the motive of upstaging WWE! Brodie Lee was one thing since he was on their roster at the time of his death. However, Owen died 20 years before their company existed.
> 
> There is no reason for them to do this except for calling themselves trying to embarrass WWE! It is well documented that WWE has tried to honor him but was met with resistance from Owen's widow.


What an utter load of crap, People are way to defensive about WWE , AEW does something and they all jump on and have their moan about it , it’s like you have fucking shares/stakes in WWE.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

As mentioned elsewhere this should definitely be a tournament for upcoming wrestlers/those not given a big chance to shine - the likes of :

Pullman Jr
Anthony Bowens
Daniel Garcia
Wheeler Yuta
Lee Johnson
Austin Gunn
Aaron Solow
Brock Anderson 
Dante Martin
Hook
Five
Ten
Jora Johl
Shawn Dean
Fuego Del Sol
Shawn Dean
Marko Stunt
Hollywood Hunk
Lee Moriarty
Mike Sydal
Serpentico 
Nakazawa


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This tournament should definitely take place when Dynamite finally tours Canada.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Are they allowed into Canada yet?


----------

